# Went to auction looking for a bike but...found this instead



## hatfulofhollow (Jan 22, 2012)

Thought I would share, pretty exciting find in the bottom of a saltines tin...

Looks like a DX frame, non-integrated headlight, sweetheart chainring.  So would this be from about 39-41?








Im guessing it would have been from the local paper, several other printers blocks with local advertisements were with it.


----------



## jpromo (Jan 22, 2012)

That's most awesome. I'd love to latch onto an original print block. Nice find!


----------



## chitown (Jan 22, 2012)

That is really neat piece. Great find!


----------



## hatfulofhollow (Jan 23, 2012)

Hey, thanks.  Going to get some ink to try it out.  Make a neat display!


----------



## bricycle (Jan 23, 2012)

Great pick!!!!!!!!!


----------



## VintageSchwinn.com (Jan 23, 2012)

Wow!  What size is that??  Haven't seen that before.


----------



## hatfulofhollow (Jan 23, 2012)

VintageSchwinn.com said:


> Wow!  What size is that??  Haven't seen that before.




It measures about 4" by 5 1/2"


----------



## kunzog (Jan 24, 2012)

They were typically called a "Cut" and were used in Letter Presses or Proof Presses along with individual type slugs. It will be hard to get a clear image from that cut as a printing press evenly applies hundreds of pounds of pressure to the cut and paper.  If you do try to use it you will need some type of paste ink.   My suggestion is to to go to an old time print shop where they still use "Letter Presses and ask them to make a Proof for you.


----------



## hatfulofhollow (Jan 25, 2012)

kunzog said:


> They were typically called a "Cut" and were used in Letter Presses or Proof Presses along with individual type slugs. It will be hard to get a clear image from that cut as a printing press evenly applies hundreds of pounds of pressure to the cut and paper.  If you do try to use it you will need some type of paste ink.   My suggestion is to to go to an old time print shop where they still use "Letter Presses and ask them to make a Proof for you.




Thanks for the info!  I really dont know a whole lot about them.  My uncle was in the business when he was younger as a typesetter.  Im going to see him next month, so I was looking forward to showing it to him.  Good advice about getting a proof made.


----------



## hatfulofhollow (Jan 25, 2012)

*OK, heres the best part...*

So, I got a call the other day from the auctioneer.  He told me he found my printers block on the back of his truck for me and that I forgot to pick it up.  I said, no I've got it in my hands right now.  He goes, well, looks like you've got a two for one special!  Ran over to his house and picked it up.  Its in a bit better shape than the one I had.  Couldn't believe it!  I guess the owner of the estate had two of them.


----------



## chitown (Jan 25, 2012)

*cha-------------ching*


----------



## bricycle (Jan 25, 2012)

Send some of that luck my way....
Good for you!!!


----------



## MR D (Jan 28, 2012)

Now that's cool! Imagine if that happened with real bikes? "Ah mister...you left behind your bike...come and get it!"


----------



## merbrat (Aug 29, 2015)

Awesome find (x2!) It has been a while, did you get anything printed?
Instead of trying to duplicate the press-weight, try laying it face-up and put the paper on it.
Smooth the paper, evenly, then peel it off. A few practice tries and you will get the hang of it.
Try it with lightweight newsprint, for practice.


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Aug 29, 2015)

Nice find!


----------



## vincev (Aug 29, 2015)

Very kool !


----------

